# Transfer Express Debuts New and Improved Easy View� Designer



## Deborah Sexton (Jan 16, 2007)

*Transfer Express Debuts New and Improved Easy View® Designer*

Transfer Express recently improved its popular Easy View® Designer, which is a free online resource offered for creating professional-looking custom transfers for all your decorated apparel needs. 

The update now includes more than 5,000 layouts and clip art that can be used in any combination to create unique, trendy designs without the cost of graphic software. 
One of the best new features is the preview and share. Create your design , add it to the apparel and print out or email it to your customer.

This new version is easy to learn thanks to multiple how-to videos (Easy View Designer | Transfer Express) offered on the website, as well as an archived webinar (Play Video | Transfer Express). 

Other new features in Easy View include a dealer mode and a customer mode. In dealer mode you can see pricing and in customer mode you can’t, so you can invite clients to watch while you create their design without fear of them seeing your wholesale pricing. 

There are new options for importing a roster of names to create class or team shirts with names or signatures. You can add patterns or distressed effects to any lettering as well as special effects such as shadows, bookends, circle text, or slant up/slant down. These are just a few of the many new tools and features. Visit the website to view the videos and watch the webinar to learn the full capabilities of this free program. 

For more information, contact STAHLS’ Transfer Express at (440) 918-1900; toll-free (800) 622-2280; email: [email protected] or visit the website at www.TransferExpress.com.


----------

